# Chicken toys



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi guys!! I was just wondering if anyone had any Idea for hen toys. I have 4 warren hens and I love them to bits and they seem really happy however...I have always wanted them to have some toys! I have a ball with food inside for a bit of fun but I was thinking of something that we could do together! Any responses on toys are appreciated! 

- Dan age 13


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anything I've ever experienced with mine was the sit back and watch type of thing. They don't interact with humans the same way dogs do although they can be spoiled rotten with treats.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

You can tie a string to a piece of bread or any kind of treat really and chickens enjoy chasing after the treat. You can also hang a cabbage head or hold it, if you want to do something with your hens, chickens like to jump for food and it's kind of like a game for them to see who can get a piece of cabbage first.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Throw them a pork chop bone or steak bone with a little fat or meat on it and watch what happens.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

thanks guys


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

I know they Like shiny things so I thought maybe I could hang some cd's from a string and see if I get a reaction


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg gives his hens a box to play with. He throws a bit of scratch in it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's funny this just came up cuz my hubby recently bought a toy at the feed store for my chickens(surprise!).It's round and pulls apart in the middle to be filled with treats and is meant to be hung.Haven't given it to them yet,still trying to decide what to put in it.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sounds good!!


----------

